# What's the smallest deer you've EVER killed?



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well this is my first season...I shot a pretty damn small one two days ago with my bow. I'm talking probably 45lbs. I killed my first cow horn a couple weeks ago with my bow and this doe was the first one I've had a shot at since. Of course I wish it was bigger, but it was a damn good shot for two reasons. 1) she never stopped, i had to lead her with my bow. 2) she was a small target. I was just wondering how small of a group of 'kill'em all' Hunters do I fall in? Sorry no pictures. lol...I was a little embarrased.Either way..she'sin my cooler Iice and will be getting processed tomorrow.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

processed????????? whats left to process??? I am not saying I havent shot small deer before on accident like running dogs whenI was a kid or something of that nature,But if you had just killed a cow horn, why shoot a baby???? Why not try to wait for a bigger deer and move up????? I just think you shot the deer for the wrong reasons. From my experience, you should wait for a good solid kill shot, that doesn't mean well this is a small deer and its walking/running lets just see if I can hit it. Especially if you haven't killed a lot of deer with the bow. What would have happend if you would have been 3-5 inches back, and gut shot the deer? Then you have a wounded baby. I just think we as bow hunters owe it to our game to be as ethical as possible. I am not trying to hammer you, just giving you a different side of the story.


----------



## DarthYoda (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, that would suck to find out now!:banghead


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

actually...the season is in...do you even hunt?...it's crossbow season through today.....but it was private land where I work in mississippi.*

Crossbow season*

Not applicable on WMAs*

Season dates:*South Zone Oct. 8-12 Central Zone Oct. 22-26 Northwest Zone Nov. 26 - Dec. 2<P align=left>Hunting methods: Only crossbows andbows may be used. Crossbows and bows must have minimum draw weight of 35 pounds. Hand-held releases on bows are allowed. For hunting deer, turkeys or hogs, broadheads must have at least two sharpened edges with minimum width of 7/8 inch.Prohibitions: ? Hunting turkeys in Holmes County? Using dogs to take deer, turkeys or hogs;<P align=left>I can't say that I disagree with yall on the shooting of small one's. But I did...I definitely wasnt proud of the size when I walked up on her, but...either way...she's in the cooler! The question was what's the smallest deer you've ever killed?...I guess i'm in a very small group..so far consisting of 1


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Or just a bow. Also, to caspr and rivergulf...if you "accidentally" shoot deer then I dont even want to hunt in the same state as you. Listen I might be new to hunting, but i'm not new to shooting! I'm sure through my military training I've looked through a sight and pulled a trigger as much as most of the people on here. One thing I do know is what I'm shooting at. There's no such thing as an "accidental shot". Tip to all...if you dont know what you're shooting at then...dont pull the trigger!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

These are my smallest....they probably had spots a month or so ago...:banghead....meat for the feezer:hungry.....I got 3 this past week....nothing to brag about:reallycrying


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL..Damn man..nice kill...we should go hunting together lol...I think I killed their little sister..j/k mine was about the same...I couldnt bring it to myself to take a picture though.


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

you will lose all regrets once ya eat it. i killed a 30 # hog with my bow and i have never tasted anything so delicious.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

To each his own.

I personally have passed on two small deer just out of spots in the past week. It just doesn't do anything for me to kill baby deer. It's beginning to look like I won't fill my doe tags this year but I'll eat them before I shoot yearlings.

I'm not bashing you I'm just stating my own opinion.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Fawn kabobs rock! Here's one just before we speared it the other night.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know...







when they get to this point..... they all look the same:hungry:hungry










:hungry:hungry:hungry:hungry:hungry:hungry:toast:toast:toast:usaflag


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

During Florida's crossbow season you can hunt w/ a regular bow also, but doe's can't be taking unless there are permits. As fer small deer, the only problem shooting small deer is not knowing ifin it's a small buck and we all know Florida needs more bucks. The smallest 1 I shot was a fresh outta spots baby and luckily it was a doe....I killed her momma too. I shot momma 1st but then the baby freaked out and ran straight to me so she got blasted too! My 1st bow kill was a field dressed at 58 lbs doe this year. I wish more folks would kill more doe's here in Florida, maybe 1 day the management folks will get their heads outta their rectum and put in place a better program so instead of folks going to Alabama they might spend their money here:banghead


----------



## TeamDilligaf (Oct 23, 2007)

There aint nothin better tasting then a small doe, but just like written above its hard to tell when there that small if t's a button buck or not, last year i killed a whole family cause they needed some doe thinning, unfortunately one was a buck, hell his nuts hadnt even dropped. I would say to each thier own on this subect.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Doe dressed about 100 lbs for me, I've seen them smaller, when fresh out of the spots get taken during a bow season. I've also had the small ones taste pretty foul on occasion. I think it has to do with the way they were processed more than the age of the deer, in that case anway. Good hunting.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i went to a party last weekend in Beulah and a couple of kids, looked to be just out of high school, had a little doe they had shot that afternoon. i could pick it up with one hand by its back legs. very tiny.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I went to a hunting show a few years ago that had a game biologist who came in to discuss deer management. His take was to focus on those little does like that. His reasoning was 1. they do nothing but eat the first year (takes supplement and food source from your bucks)2. They can't bread the 1st year (or at least here in Fl and So AL where the rut is so late) 3. You aren't hurting your herd due to there being so many does not all of them are getting bread anyways. Another thing to think about is that fawn deer this year is the same 60-70lb doe you will shot the opening day of bow season next year. What has that deer accomplished for you? Nothing. She ate some of your high protein food source that could have been eaten by your buck which would have made him a 18" wide 10pt instead of a 16" 8. Ok...made that last part of that sentence up..you get where I'm going though. 

To me a doe is a doe.Not saying I would shoot a 30lb but my favorite is a good ole 60-70lb.Easy to drag and usually a little more tender to eat. If you are going to shoot those little ones though just make sure there aren't any nubbins under there.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i like to call this size of deera 6-pack deer. two fingers in the nose and the thumb in the butt and carry it out like a six pack. nothing is better than this size.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Grassflatsfisher (12/2/2007)*I went to a hunting show a few years ago that had a game biologist who came in to discuss deer management. His take was to focus on those little does like that. His reasoning was 1. they do nothing but eat the first year (takes supplement and food source from your bucks)2. They can't bread the 1st year (or at least here in Fl and So AL where the rut is so late) 3. You aren't hurting your herd due to there being so many does not all of them are getting bread anyways. Another thing to think about is that fawn deer this year is the same 60-70lb doe you will shot the opening day of bow season next year. What has that deer accomplished for you? Nothing. She ate some of your high protein food source that could have been eaten by your buck which would have made him a 18" wide 10pt instead of a 16" 8. Ok...made that last part of that sentence up..you get where I'm going though.
> 
> 
> 
> To me a doe is a doe.Not saying I would shoot a 30lb but my favorite is a good ole 60-70lb.Easy to drag and usually a little more tender to eat. If you are going to shoot those little ones though just make sure there aren't any nubbins under there.








This is the same thing that we heard from a biologist when we were on a management program. He told us as long as your button buck kill wasn't more than 10% that you would be alright. I think a bigger problem, if you want big bucks, is shooting small 6s,7s, and 8s.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well ..now I know i'm not the only one.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *kennethmandel62 (12/2/2007)*Or just a bow. Also, to caspr and rivergulf...if you "accidentally" shoot deer then I dont even want to hunt in the same state as you. Listen I might be new to hunting, but i'm not new to shooting! I'm sure through my military training I've looked through a sight and pulled a trigger as much as most of the people on here. One thing I do know is what I'm shooting at. There's no such thing as an "accidental shot". Tip to all...if you dont know what you're shooting at then...dont pull the trigger!


the word accident didn't imply to the fact that Oh shit my gun went off and I think I hit something. If you would get off your defensive high horse and think about what my post said, It was inferring to thefact of not taking time to judge the deer, and making a mistake by shooting a freaking yearling. I was nice in the first post and just tried to point out somethings to think about as you try to become an experienced bow hunter. I hid my true thoughts of how you were a freaking idiot to shoot that deer in the first place then post something on here bragging about a 45lb deer. And if you are shooting whatever is small and moving, then you are for damn sure that I don't want you hunting anywhere near my land.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

aww..man...I can't hunt your land?....dang it...I guess I'll just have to cancel our annual "Caspr--Kenneth Best Hunting Buddy Forever Ohio Big Game Hunt".....You really screwed up this time buddy!...:banghead


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

....You really screwed up this time buddy!...:banghead[/quote]

Please inform me of how I screwed up????? Huh Buddy?????



ps. I am done with you. I asked you some questions in the first post, the only thing you wanted to reply to was a misunderstanding on your part. So have fun shooting the babies


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

That's kinda what I was thinking....but mine was more like WOW, it must be winter....cabin fever is setting in quick....:boo


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Cabin fever is right. I was kinda thinkin that they probably don't need to be hunting together anyway.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah I originally got involved in this post but deleted all my comments after being burnt a few times on my negative stand on shooting baby deeras they were moving through the woods with a bow just to see if you could hit a small moving target...just not cool!!!


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well thanks to all those that have admitted to killing a small deer, and not just by "accident". I feel a little better knowing that I'm not the only one. I'll be great once I get my meat back from Lee's Meat Market in milton. Even if it is only a couple pounds. What do yall mean by "cabin fever setting in"? Before anyone gets too defensive I'm not being facetious, just don't get it. 

take care. kenny


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Ironman and Garbo, in my first post I was soley trying to get him to think alittle bit before taking risky shots with a bow. I have been there and done that and injured deer, made bad decisions. But, I can remember some of the older and wiser people who have bow hunted with me pointing out some things that were wrong or may make better decisions in certian situations. But instead of responding to the questions, he wanted to fire back. I have reread my first post several times and don't feel anything was offensive to him. But you live and learn. We have been doing a lot of deer management for years, and I think we owe it to our animals to make good decisions and try the best to make good ethical kills. That is it. I have no personal beef with this guy, but just trying to show the other side

and see there he goes again trying to put accident in quotes:banghead geez


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

What do yall mean by "cabin fever setting in"?

In the next few months....I hope you don't find out....but stick around....it will only make Chris's job harder(as moderator and owner of this site).


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kennethmandel62 (12/3/2007)*Well thanks to all those that have admitted to killing a small deer, and not just by "accident". I feel a little better knowing that I'm not the only one. I'll be great once I get my meat back from Lee's Meat Market in milton. Even if it is only a couple pounds. What do yall mean by "cabin fever setting in"? Before anyone gets too defensive I'm not being facetious, just don't get it.
> 
> take care. kenny


*It would appear that another poster on this thread and you hunted together at one time, and the two of you got to the point you were at odds with each other in short order. Cabin Fever is in reference to being Caged up in a Cabin through winter and getting edgy and high strung before spring arrives allowing you to get out and released form the confinements of the Cabin. *

*Slow down and enjoy the friendship and time the two of you have, there are many that wish they would have. *


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Lets just all move on and get along...some want to shoot small deer and some dont...that is the beauty of this site, people can voice opinions...lets all eat, drink and be merry...Just as a reminder before I go, <U>ALL be safe in the woods</U>, U<U>se good judegment, and and be sure to eat what you kill...Have a good Season!!!</U>


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have no idea who this guy is. So no cabin fever here. Well put rivergulf


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with most of what you've said. I haven't wounded a deer and had him get away. With this being my first year hunting, much less bow hunting, I can't say I've been flooded with opportunities either. I'm sure that if I had then I probably wouldn't be so willing to shoot everything I see. OnceI get my freezer full then I thinkit'll be easier to be more patient. I've been in the woods 14-15 times this year and have only had 2 shots at anything. Luckily both of them will be eaten. When I go out to my stand I'm there no later than 3:15 am, and 3pm. I was tired of going out and not even having a shot at one, much less taking a shot. I'm sure that everyone here has atleast shot at one that, although they didn't want that size deer, they had an itchy trigger finger and were ready to get something.

take care. kenny


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

lol..no garbo...I was j/k about the "Ohio Hunt". I was saying that because he said he didn't want me hunting his land. Of which I know nothing about.

take care. kenny

Good call Riv "<U>be safe in the woods</U>, U<U>se good judegment, and and be sure to eat what you kill...Have a good Season!!!"</U>


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have no problem with this thread.....I am not proud of my kills this year at all, would have never posted pic's on my own without this post, we(my friends)were filling tags for meat and all the deer killed by me(the only ones)were dead almost instantly....I put up my bow earlier because of a bad shot that I made... not checking distances from a new tree stand before hunting it.I really felt bad to wound an animal and not find it!!!!

gun season here only is 1 week so if you don't bow hunt(my friends don't)you better take what you see in that week, I gave a nice big deer(that I killed)to my friend that got nothing that week. i still have till feb. to hunt more if I care to pic up my bow again.

as said before on this post(not by me)but I agree...to each there own!!!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

and I agree with what you had said. Bowhunting is hard as hell. Man I travel the country to bow hunt. This is the first year I have killed a deer with a firearm in I dont know how long, because I love to bow hunt. I have killed the biggest bucks on my wall, with a bow. I shoot every time I sit. I take a bum arrow, with an older broadhead, and just before you get down, pick a leaf, pick a pine cone something at unknown distances and see how close you are. It will help you more than you know. It will get you use to drawing in a stand and shooting from a tree. The point of my first post was just to try to encourage to shoot bigger deer, after you kill one, then move up. Or mature deer. Although many think that killing a big buck is a trophy, and it is, but I think killing a big mature weary spooky doe is just as challenging if not more. Just remember next time you are in the stand and see a smaller deer, you can draw, settle in, and if you get to this part undetected, then let the bow down, you have pretty much killed the deer and gained more and more confidence for the next time a mature deer comes through. just my thoughts


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Kenny, you are absolutely right in saying everyone has taken a shot were not proud off, I know I have. The more years I hunt and and more deerI take the less and less I want to kill deer for killing. I shoot some does for meat each year and as far as bucks, I usually dont take one unless he can match the previous which is getting harder and harder. I use to shoot 10-15 deer a year and look back now and think what a waste, was just young and stupid. My thoughts changed when I shot a big 10 pnt 2 years ago on my property, he was moving, and I should have let him stop or not have shot, I didnt, shot anyway and hit him in the gut and never found him. I watched that deer grow for 3 seasons until he was nice and it made me quit hunting that season b/c it just sickend me that I didnt wait on the right shot on such a beautiful animal. So with all said, you may have caught some flack for shooting a moving deer, moving targets are good for duck hunting but in deer hunting moving targets are not a good choice, just not good ethics, unless of course a dog is burning that azz:letsdrink Kenny, Sounds like your season is off to a good start, keep it up and continue to climb the ladder in size:clap


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys ...appreciate it. 

"End Thread"


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

I think the cabin fever comment was making reference to Caspr21's membership in the Log Cabin Republicans.

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH. Just messing with you Wes (I hope).


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey James, who jerked your chain?????


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn constant South wind every weekend is jerking my chain. Its starting to piss me off, to tell you the truth.

FOR THE RECORD- As far as I know, Caspr21 IS NOT a member of the Log Cabin Republicans.

And, for the record, I have accidently killed a few fawns in my time as well.They do eat good.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

for the record, james you are an idiot!:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon and if you dont like it, I will come by your office and do it in your operatory window!oke


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Again...... Dang.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

james is a friend of mine


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

I can promise you one thing, if I see Wes' pasty white ass outside my office window, nobody will have to worry about e-fighting him again.

BTW, I loved the post the other day where a guy asked Casprs opinion on aging a deer by looking at it b/c blue hoo said Caspr was an expert. That was classic.


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

this is my smallest but it still gave me a rush when i shot her and that is all that matter to me


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

Kinda new to the forum but I know casper 21 was a lot closer than blue hoo, nothing against anyone, casper21 had some good points on that post " 9 yr old muzzy cull"today we had a PM form Jay Z for the hook line & sinker, Chris, Please PM me if all this is B.S., casper you seam to be experience & bloo hoo you also, I maintain 300 acres, & been a member ofPSHA ( 4500 acres)since 1980. you my friend will see several pic's of young kids hunting & fishing that you will probable never know, but good luck to you. video's soon.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *one big one (12/3/2007)*Kinda new to the forum but I know casper 21 was a lot closer than blue hoo, nothing against anyone, casper21 had some good points on that post " 9 yr old muzzy cull"today we had a PM form Jay Z for the hook line & sinker, Chris, Please PM me if all this is B.S., casper you seam to be experience & bloo hoo you also, I maintain 300 acres, & been a member ofPSHA ( 4500 acres)since 1980. you my friend will see several pic's of young kids hunting & fishing that you will probable never know, but good luck to you. video's soon.


ok how in the hell did my name get dragged into this? i disappear to the farm all weekend long and come back to this!?!!


anyways, in response to this thread, i have mixed feelings. first of all, to purposely go out and shoot for the "smallest deer ever," that's just immature. that is something a bunch of high school ******* kids do. now granted, if i have a whole nursery group (does and yearlings) on one of my greenfields, i will take a yearling doe before a nanny, only because, from what i have read, most yearling does will not breed their first winter right out of spots. also, many hunters cannot tell the difference between a yearling buck and a yearling doe. i am like 10 for 10 on shooting yearlings in the past couple of years. when i have hunters at my farm, i tell them to only shoot does that they KNOW are does. secondly, when you shoot a 45 pound deer (did the guy even say whether or not it wasa doe or button?), you figure at least 30 pounds of that deer is skeleton and hide...doesnt seem like a lot of meat is left over. backstraps on something that small are like twizzlers. just doesnt make a whole lot of sense to me. your processor is probably gonna have the last laugh on your dumbass as well...you brought in MAYBE 10 pounds of meat, and you'll still probably get charged $60-90 just to have a cube steak and one sausage patty made from that deer. another thing-you claim you were too embarrassed to take a picture, yet you sure as hell post a report bragging of your "challenging" kill. once again, doesnt make much sense to me. good job practicing conservation and promoting good hunting ethics


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

That whole yearling doesnt breed her first year hypothesis doesn't always hold true. My buddy killed a doe this year down in central florida (the rut is a lot earlier there, too) that still had her milk teeth AND had a fetus in her. i personally try to shoot bigger does, but to each his own.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kennethmandel62 (12/3/2007)* I'm sure that everyone here has atleast shot at one that, although they didn't want that size deer, they had an itchy trigger finger and were ready to get something.


bullshit. i can honestly say that has NEVER happened to me. i have been hunting every weekend during deer season for close to 14 years now, and waited til only LAST year to pull the trigger on a great looking buck. if my cooler is full, then i dont shoot does. even if i want blood. i dont get "itchy trigger fingers."


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (12/3/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *kennethmandel62 (12/3/2007)* I'm sure that everyone here has atleast shot at one that, although they didn't want that size deer, they had an itchy trigger finger and were ready to get something.
> ...




exagerate much? Weren't you braggin about how you'll be killing tunas thiswinter at the lumps? Thats a LONG shot from the La. to your hunting camp. damn dude.. every single weekend of the seasonfor 14 yrs? you can at leastbe semi believable.



BTW, I shot a 30 pound doe the last day of the season a few years back - talk about TENDER..


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> exagerate much?


no not at all. seeing as how i live 25 minutes from my farm, doesnt seem like much of a problem to get down there every weekend, now does it?


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (12/3/2007)*
> 
> 
> > exagerate much?
> ...


for 14 years *<U>every</U>* weekend during the season, If you have no life.. no.

But if your slaughtering tuna at the lumps and keeping your boatin La.like you say you will be, then yeah - that spretty tough..

14 years every weekend? come on dude - never went out of town to a wedding or football game? never got lured away by a some tail for the hollidays? never got the flu? You so F.O.S. its amazing anyone pays attention to a word you say.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *ironman172 (12/2/2007)*I don't know...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

exagerate much? Weren't you braggin about how you'll be killing tunas thiswinter at the lumps? Thats a LONG shot from the La. to your hunting camp. damn dude.. every single weekend of the seasonfor 14 yrs? you can at leastbe semi believable.



BTW, I shot a 30 pound doe the last day of the season a few years back - talk about TENDER..[/quote]



From my experience, the tuna don't get hot at the lumps till feb. So that leaves plenty of time for deer slaying. And I will say Woody does have a good system going at his farm


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

As far as smallest deer.........how about one that when cleaned.......two hams and loins, (shoulders were too small) all fit in an igloo lunch box, the small one? 

Do I win?:letsdrink


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a buddy that still says he is looking for one that he can fold up and fit in a glove box!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (12/3/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *ironman172 (12/2/2007)*I don't know...
> ...


No, not parhans (whatever that is) a 12 guage rifle slug.... not allowed to hunt with rifles here..









working on the one on the floor right now


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Yall need to let this post die. This kind if bickering usually goes on in the fishing forum not the hunting forum and it needs to stay over there.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

this kind of bickering goes on when you have new people to this forum, especially those under the age of say, 25, come on here and start runnin their ignorant ass mouths like they've been on here for awhile. i call them "keyboard cowboys," because they hide behind their keyboards and never show up to places like sam's for forum get-togethers. and then they wonder why nobody invites them hunting or fishing.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

This thread is too small to let die. That would be unethical. It should be allowed to grow andreach its potential. Only after it matures and is no longer beneficial to the herd of threads should it be harvested from the group of active threads.oke

They're just deer guys ease up. They are there for killin' or lookin' at. Take your pick. I think it was already said....but.....Can't we all just get along?:grouphug Now go pick Bambi outta your teeth and wash him down with a super cold beverage of your choice.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Stumpknocker (12/3/2007)*That whole yearling doesnt breed her first year hypothesis doesn't always hold true. My buddy killed a doe this year down in central florida (the rut is a lot earlier there, too) that still had her milk teeth AND had a fetus in her. i personally try to shoot bigger does, but to each his own.


you check their uterus......

:sick


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_trRow1><TD class=TableCell_Dark id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_tdPostCell1 width="24%"><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_lblAnchorPoint><A name=bm29153></A><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'459\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'459\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'459\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'459\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'459\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'459\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">The Blue Hoo</DIV><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></TD><TD class=SmallTxt noWrap align=right width="20%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_tdPostCell2><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>







<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_lblPostedDate>Posted Today @ 4:51:27 PM</TD><TD class=SmallTxt align=right><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_imgButAddPostReply title="Post a reply to this post..." type=image alt="Post a reply to this post..." src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_AddReply.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl30:imgButAddPostReply> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_imgButAddQuoteReply title="Post a quoted reply to this post..." type=image alt="Post a quoted reply to this post..." src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_Quote.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl30:imgButAddQuoteReply> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_imgButReportPost title="Report post to moderators" type=image alt="Report post to moderators" src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_Report.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl30:imgButReportPost> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_imgButEditPost title="Edit This Post" type=image alt="Edit This Post" src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_EditPost.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl30:imgButEditPost> <INPUT language=javascript id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_imgButDeletePost title="Delete This Post" onclick=return(confirm(if_DeletePost)); type=image alt="Delete This Post" src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_DeletePost.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl30:imgButDeletePost> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_lblTotalVisits></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_lblFullMessage>this kind of bickering goes on when you have new people to this forum, especially those under the age of say, 25, come on here and start runnin their ignorant ass mouths like they've been on here for awhile. i call them "keyboard cowboys," because they hide behind their keyboards and never show up to places like sam's for forum get-togethers. and then they wonder why nobody invites them hunting or fishing.

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Under 25...yeah. Sure am. LOL.."keyboard cowboys" that's funny...you must have a pretty lonely life to come up with something like that. I tell you what. ...so under 25..does that mean you're 26?..man..that's huge...you're over the hump now.....social security here you come!..As a Husband,father of 2 for almost 5 years, veteran of war, 4 yrs law enforcement, and a college student, I'll be first to admit at the age of 23 I have a lot to learn in life.As someone that is atleast under the age of 40 you should realize the same.

take care. kenny


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Collard (12/4/2007)*This thread is too small to let die. That would be unethical. It should be allowed to grow andreach its potential. Only after it matures and is no longer beneficial to the herd of threads should it be harvested from the group of active threads.oke
> 
> thats pretty damn funny!


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

> *whipper snapper (12/4/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *Stumpknocker (12/3/2007)*That whole yearling doesnt breed her first year hypothesis doesn't always hold true. My buddy killed a doe this year down in central florida (the rut is a lot earlier there, too) that still had her milk teeth AND had a fetus in her. i personally try to shoot bigger does, but to each his own.
> ...




Absolutely! I go all out man. Check the stomach, see what they've been eating. Dig around and see what organs I hit. If you can't take the heat then get outta the kitchen!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

My family thrives on the protein from the harvest. Fish or field it doesn't have to be "big" to be good actually quite the opposite. We don't look for little ones but if they happen in front of us they get harvested and :hungry



Not one of the five went over 110#s. I think 2 or 3 button bucks and 2 or three yearling does. Venison veal.














:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree... my wife was hesitant at first, but after tasting the sausage from Lee's she said " when are you going to kill another one?" we all love it


----------



## justlookin (Nov 9, 2007)

WOW!I just feel the love in here. To the question that was askedI would say around 65 pounds.Still ate just as good:hungry!!!


----------



## captgoody (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't have picts of my smallest deer but this one is the 2nd smallest buck and smallest cow. Of course, from Colorado.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

my smallest so far this year



















1st one weighed 180# 2nd weighed 215#.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Greatest post I have seen invery long time Driscoll. I could only wish to be able to have done that.


----------



## KoolKat45 (Oct 3, 2007)

off route IIthose are some fine bucks congrats on both


----------



## TeamDilligaf (Oct 23, 2007)

off route that is awsome thats your smallest of the year but, myself and many of the other people could only wish to kill somtin that big but so many times us folks who dont have a lot of bucks on our properties(does at that). its so hard when you sit in your stands four or five consecutive morn. and eve. then finally see SOMETHING your gonna take it casue it might be another damn a week or twobefore you even see a deer. If i saw deer not even every time i sat, just every other time i would hold off on small ones. but it seems like the people on here who are agianst shooting a 60 lb doe are also the people that are calling"wallhangers" for most of us folks, that they are decent deer or they should let em walk. just my 2cents


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

i just got lucky and was in the right place at the right time, i didn't even pull the trigger on a deer the last 2 previousseasons.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *TeamDilligaf (12/5/2007)*off route that is awsome thats your smallest of the year but, myself and many of the other people could only wish to kill somtin that big but so many times us folks who dont have a lot of bucks on our properties(does at that). its so hard when you sit in your stands four or five consecutive morn. and eve. then finally see SOMETHING your gonna take it casue it might be another damn a week or twobefore you even see a deer. If i saw deer not even every time i sat, just every other time i would hold off on small ones. but it seems like the people on here who are agianst shooting a 60 lb doe are also the people that are calling"wallhangers" for most of us folks, that they are decent deer or they should let em walk. just my 2cents


I hunt public land in north Arkansas. You can only kill 2 bucks and we have the 3 point rule (No Does). I really spend a ton of time in the woods finding the deer and thier routes. That being said I usually kill an 2-3year old deer just about every year and then spend the rest of the time hunting for big daddy. I guess my point is, it is not the killing so much as the hunting. I love to see deer in the wild and just watch them, I love the way they movethrough the woods. It is just awesome. Dont get me wrong, if big daddy steps out he will get one right in the neck without a moments hesitation but I wont even think about pulling the trigger on somethingother than a stud until the final weekend. We have a ML in mid December and then a Christmas hunt and it is all over. 

Anyway to answer the thread, the smallest one I haveever killed was about 25 lbs or so and still had it's spots. Technically I did not kill it,but I was in thetruck with the guy that did. He was new to huntingand we were on our way down to my old hunting grounds in southArk (you could not swing a dead cat without hitting a deer down there, you just would not believe how many there are, mostly small though). I was trying to tell him to be careful and watch out for deer and hewas saying "There is no way you can't see them coming..." and right at that moment afawn ran right in front of the truck and of course he ran right over it. I had him cleaned and in the back of the truck in under a minute. No sense wasting the meat. I still to this day never let him forget it. 

There is a ton of info on this thread, but the bickering is just crap. No need for that kind of stuff. Take it off line please.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *mpmorrThere is a ton of info on this thread, but the bickering is just crap. No need for that kind of stuff. Take it off line please.*


*

AMEN. I agree.*


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Stumpknocker (12/4/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *whipper snapper (12/4/2007)*
> ...


:bowdown:clap


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TeamDilligaf (12/5/2007)* its so hard when you sit in your stands four or five consecutive morn. and eve. then finally see SOMETHING your gonna take it casue it might be another damn a week or twobefore you even see a deer.


that's part of the game, especially if you're wantin to see more deer, and bigger deer. it's holdin off. it's gettin frustrated when you dont see hardly any deer in a weekend. but then the next weekend, or maybe all the way until the next season, you see 10 deer in a morning. conservation is key. successful deer hunting (for either does or trophy bucks) requires some serious discipline.


----------



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll add to what the Hoo just said. With more hunters than ever before and less land to hunt every year, conservation and good deer management is the only way our kids will have anything to hunt and it just makes sense. I've never readan article in an outdoor magazine on "the case for taking little deer". I have friendswho work in conservation and wildlife management who will tell you the fastest way to lose a deer lease is to start taking little deer. You'll never know what a 50# deer will be if it's not given a chance. It's the same reason we no longer keep 10" trout....now we have a fishery that's fun to fish again....my2 cents.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Kenny, congrats on the deer and the shot you pulled off. When do I get to come over and eat some backstrap?? 

Brant peacher 

Fishing Tackle Rep

850-450-3878

[email protected]


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Opening Morning (Saturday) at my backyard "honey hole" -, saw a coyote and about a dozen squirrels. Sunday, a buddy sat there saw only squirrels. This morning, I figured if you can;t beat em..shoot em, so I headed back there with the .22mag to thin the squirrel herd some. Naturally, I jumped a deer on the way to the stand, holding only the pea shooter.

Oh well, not sure this counts, but this is what I shot today from my deer stand. Could say it's a buck and a doe.


----------



## hoopdid (Oct 8, 2007)

Dang Ed, those are wallhangers compared to what I have seen this year!!!!


----------

